# Nymph Guy vs Swing Guy



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well you know how arguments go between these guys!! This was posted on my forum. Its pretty funny tho so I figured I'd share it...Warning.. If you are offended by a few (4) cuss words then do not watch it! 
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7620039/


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Once every thousand casts! That sounds like our season so far!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha thats funny! There is a ton of videos like this in all different fishing subjects,funny stuff!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

well nymph of swing?? for me im not sure,I have mostly just nymph-ed,but I gave really wanted get one the swing it seems awesome


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

whoops,typo,nymph or swing? lol sorry....s.f.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

spinning reel  

So far they are the fish of infinite cast!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like to swing flies in the fall and then swing and nymph in the spring time depending on the situation.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

brodg said:


> Once every thousand casts! That sounds like our season so far!


I agree! I am none for a thousand casts! maybe this rain helped a lil tho! the river I fish rised 50 cfs!!! woohoo sounds like a blowout to me!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

That made my morning!!!!! thank you!..


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

These videos are hilarious... After spending a few years on the water learning how to catch steelies these videos are just so true hahaha.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

love these videos..when I see one of those swing guys that think they are God's I will always think of these vids


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

My buddy Flytyer is the guy who posted this on my forum but it looks like it was created by Mumbles who is a member of North American Fly Fishing Forum I believe. if you scroll below it there are a few more videos he made that are funny also.


----------

